# Canless recessed LED lights. Fire Hazard?



## rlrawalt (Jan 28, 2020)

We are building a home and will have around 75 can lights. I have been researching can lights and came across the canless LED lights. They look way easier to install and cheaper overall than regular can lights with the housing unit. After ready a lot of reviews on Amazon, they seem to be a great alternative. The description says IC rated but I just dont know if I trust that. One of the reviews made me nervous by saying the junction box is IC rated but the light is not. Therefore a fire hazard. We will have blown in insulation over the top of it Are they safe? Any experience with them over heating? It will no let me post a link but just search - Ensenior 12 Pack 6 Inch Ultra-Thin LED Recessed Ceiling Light with Junction Box, 5000K Daylight - on Amazon


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

IBTL.

Please return to our sistersite: DIYchatroom.com

 here is your post over there

This site is for electricians only, and there are electricians from this site that help out over there.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------

